# Need help identifying a vintage snap on tool box



## johnw48 (Aug 15, 2012)

I aquired this snap on box recently and wonder if anyone can tell me what year and model it is?  Thanks.  View attachment 679


----------



## havasu (Aug 16, 2012)

I wish I can help but since that thing is beautiful, I will say it is just too old for you and will gladly take it off your hands!


----------



## johnw48 (Aug 16, 2012)

it's really not as flawless as it looks, it's actually a re-paint. But I would love to know approx. what year and model it is.


----------



## havasu (Aug 16, 2012)

Is this the one being sold in the Craig's List ad?

All the research I was able to find for you was:

1) Walk around to the back of the tool box or turn the tool box around so that the back faces out.
2) Clean any grease or dirt off of the lower right-hand corner of the back of the tool box.
3) Inspect the tool box to see if there is a series of letters and numbers stamped in the lower right-hand corner. If there is a stamp, the tool box is an old Snap-On tool box. If not, it is just another old red tool box.



Read more: How to Identify an Old Snap-On Tool Box | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_8776953_identify-old-snapon-tool-box.html#ixzz23lgSa06r


----------



## johnw48 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes, bought it on CL, I guess they haven't removed the ad yet. I will check out back side for any ID.  thanks


----------



## thomask (Sep 16, 2012)

Great find there.  Older tool boxes are built much heavier than these new ones it seems.


----------



## toolpimp (Sep 19, 2012)

Johnw48 If you would look on the back along the top it should be inbeded in the metal use a magnify glass if necessary.  hope this helps.


----------



## thomask (Sep 19, 2012)

Johnw48

It still looks looks in great shape. Just wait till you find out how old it really is.


----------

